# Lonesome Need Friends



## debdawg (May 16, 2011)

Hi, everyone I've only been on here a few times and posted some but I still feel like a newbie and nervous. I would love to be able to make some friends on here and feel more comfortable with everyone. Would anyone like to help me? Thank you and God bless you


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey, debdawg! We here in the South are glad to talk to anyone, anytime! My BFF says that I can talk to a brick wall - but who would want to??? Brick wall don't knit!
What are you working on these days? I'm trying to finish 2 baby sweaters for my great-niece, but I spend so much time on KP that I haven't accomplished much this week.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Of course, Deb! Welcome, too!! Don't be nervous, also, please.

Send me a private message later, too if you'd like. I knit, crochet, garden, am a SAHM with an MT nest - we miss the kids for the most part but are so happy they are out there doing fairly well.

I went to a LYS today without hubby! Yesh! Then I had to run errands - looks like I'm getting out of mowing the acreage, too. I did it the last time so tonight is his, eh? LOL!!

Donna Rae
Brandon, Iowa
~~~~~


debdawg said:


> Hi, everyone I've only been on here a few times and posted some but I still feel like a newbie and nervous. I would love to be able to make some friends on here and feel more comfortable with everyone. Would anyone like to help me? Thank you and God bless you


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Everyone here is so nice and friendly, not to forget helpful.

Welcome


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No need to worry about making friends on here. Everyone is very friendly. Jump in with both feet, let us know what you are working on... Ask a question if you need help, send PM's to people you see who may be in your neighborhood - I'm a Chatty Cathy and always happy to talk to anyone - especially about playing with thread. MANY MANY years a go, I Livied in Hamilton, Ohio - near Cincinnati - Was a Midwesterner in some state for many, many years. Now I'm burning up in Texas......


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

Make new friends but keep the old....one is silver and the other gold!!!! Welcome....I'm a new knitter and just love checking in and seeing what someday I may accomplish. Glad you are on board! Have a great weekend!!! *Lady Di*


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

debdawg said:


> Hi, everyone I've only been on here a few times and posted some but I still feel like a newbie and nervous. I would love to be able to make some friends on here and feel more comfortable with everyone. Would anyone like to help me? Thank you and God bless you


Remember there is someone on here 24 hours a day in some part of the world. Check out the weekly tea party. Feel free to PM anyone to talk. In case you don't know how, click on their user name, it will take you to their profile and from there you can private message them. Lot's of fun to see the private messages lit up! You can also see if there's a group that meets face to face in your part of the world and make new friends that way.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome Debdawg! come on in and join the fun! Where at in Ohio are you at? where ever it is, I hope it's cooler. I see you have a hubby, 3 kids, and 3 grandkids, great family! tell us about them. what are you working on? Need help? we all LOVE to help! talk to us girlfriend!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome,welcome, I'm fairly new too, but having a hoot. 
I'm getting lots of good ideas, help and just good fun, you will too.
Jump on in, the waters fine. lol


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome from Minnesota ! ...... Glad that you have joined us !


----------



## swtjrja2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Where are you??? You can always email me if you get lonely. I love learning about new people, where they live, what it's like where they are etc.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome from Oregon. I have not been on here too terribly long. I have learned new things already. I am working on knitting a table runner for a niece who is getting married tomorrow (July 30th). Yes I know I am late on it. She and the new Hubby to be bought a home for them and just recently I was able to find out from my Mother who is there with them what the colors are in their different rooms and the color wood their table is. They will get it,. . . . . eventually.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm knitting a two color aran knit sweater for myself that i affectionately refer to as the 'Neverending Aran'... and I have a pair of gloves half done (2 gloves, each half done) and a lovely red/black sweater with leaves all round the neckline, a summer wide-brimmed hat, and have just printed out the sock patterns for Star Trek sox for my son... In addition, i am trying to learn a lot more about my knitting machines (brother 864 and studio 155)... i know how to do some things really fast on them and kind of got in a rut. so now i am trying to learn a bit more to expand my skills... tell us what you are knitting and how it's going.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome from Montreal! No need to feel shy on here!
Have you joined the knitting tea party? This weekend's is up and running at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21584-1.html Oodles of camaraderie, yummy looking recipies and even some knitting content ... once in a while! :-D


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome

From Alabama

Myra


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, want an email pal from Australia ? no need to be lonely when our computers can make us pals. Dalli


----------



## christineannj (May 27, 2011)

Hi Don't be lonesome, you will not find more friendly than on LH - they are so helpful .
I would love to add you to my list of friends - any time you feel lonely e mail, there is always someone to cheer you up and remember you can always find someone worse than yourself
Keep your pecker up
Christine xx


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Well from the middle of the mitten. Glad you have found us. I like to make new friends all the time. They always have something good to share. Phone is my best friend. PM any one of us.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome! This is a very friendly place, and I'm sure you'll make lots of friends.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

debdawg said:


> Hi, everyone I've only been on here a few times and posted some but I still feel like a newbie and nervous. I would love to be able to make some friends on here and feel more comfortable with everyone. Would anyone like to help me? Thank you and God bless you


Hi Deb, I love friends, especially those who sign off by saying "God bless you". I am from Canada, we love travelling to the United States of America. If you ever need help or advise on anything you are sure to get it on this site. Ask and you will receive. Keep coming in to visit, you will soon have more friends than you could ever imagine. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## nowlin (May 10, 2011)

Hello new friend,

Warm greetings from me in Nova Scotia,Canada. This is an

awesome forum with super friends. You will love it here.

Each morning we grab our tea or coffee and head for our

computer to log on to K.P.

Have a Happy Day......Joan


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Welcome and "hi" from Washington State. My husband was born and raised in Norwalk, Ohio - are you anywhere near there? He still has lots of old school friends and some family there. I'm sure you will enjoy this site and before long feel like an old hand at this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome Deb! I'm also in Ohio, half way between Cleveland and Sandusky. I will be happy to be your friend.

Patian, Norwalk is only about 30 minutes from me. I have friends there, also.


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Debbie, welcome to KP. I just found this also and have been addicted ever since. Everyone is so helpful and friendly. Get involved in the monthly swaps if you are able. I did July's but missed out on August but will definetly do Sept. Email or private message me anytime I am living in Florida but originally from Mass. Again welcome. God Bless Marilyn


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Tami, small world isn't it?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the KNIT HOUSE!!
We are all friendly here. Join in.
What are you working on?? What do you like to knit?

I am making fish hats, 15 of them, for my BFF 1st graders.
Yikes what was I thinking? Oh they are fun and I ma using up all my scraps of yarn.

The big projects are a sweater for my son for Christmas and the leaf afghan for my daughter.

Please PM me if you need to chat.

Someone is always here on KP. day and night.

Hugs, Linda


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

stay with site - you will have hundreds of friends.

sylvia


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

stay with this site - you will have hundreds of friends.

sylvia


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome... this is absolutely the place to make friends... and snarf their patterns too!


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello from WV I have a daughter and her family in Dublin,Ohio. I visit as often as I can. Please tell us where in Ohio. Gail


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome from Idaho. Hang in there, we're all ready to be your friend. You can private message any of us and I'm sure you'll find at least one someone who'd be willing to chat, make friends. etc. Have a great weekend.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

Of Course! My Husband is from Warren, OH. Is this anywhere near you?


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

Hi! Glad you're here. Living out in the country can be lonely for me, too. Thank goodness for satellite internet!

I have been here a couple of months, and love it. I learn some new trick to make my life easier nearly every day.

Come on in, sit down, we'll have a cup of coffee, and talk!


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome from Philadelphia! This forum is so friendly that you can't go wrong. I don't have any knitting friends here where I live, so the forum is great in lots of ways. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how much you will learn here. Send me a private message if you want. Good luck!


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome from another Ohioian, near Dayton. Glad to have you on this site. I love reading and looking at all the wonderful things people made.
Connie


----------



## debdawg (May 16, 2011)

Thank you to all who responded to my plea. I feel a lot better now and very welcomed. I hope to get to know as many of you as I can. 

God bless each and every one of you!!


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm in Indiana and have a daughter that lives near Cincinnati. Are you near there?I love this group of knitters. Very, very nice people!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

hello you will soon make new friends,everyone is friendly and helpfull.blessings to you xx


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

debdawg said:


> Hi, everyone I've only been on here a few times and posted some but I still feel like a newbie and nervous. I would love to be able to make some friends on here and feel more comfortable with everyone. Would anyone like to help me? Thank you and God bless you


Hi welcome, If you ever want a chat just PM me or just chat on here. Everyone is very friendly and very helpfull

Jenn


----------



## mysti_dayz (Jul 17, 2011)

hello from CA! =]


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mysti.... so sad about your kids.... too bad they aren't cute!!!! HOW adorable is that pic????? keep it for when they start to kill each other.... when my boys used to fuss i would put them in two different corners of the room and tell them they had to ask their brother to let them out... it was amazing how long they would sit there to keep their brother in his corner..... this is the fun stage....love it....


----------



## mysti_dayz (Jul 17, 2011)

so sad about my kids?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

was joking....didn't you read the next sentence..... it's what my friends and i would always say about our kids when they were being adorable.... too bad they aren't cute!!!! i was looking at your avatar.....


----------



## mysti_dayz (Jul 17, 2011)

holy crap, sorry! totally caught me off gaurd! LOL. stupid internet, you cant tell 'attitudes' on here!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mysti_dayz said:


> holy crap, sorry! totally caught me off gaurd! LOL. stupid internet, you cant tell 'attitudes' on here!


you're right, we need an emoticon for 'dry humor' or 'facetious'.... what on earth would that look like.... a cactus with a smiley face....    right now, my face is just red....


----------



## mysti_dayz (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL cactus with a smiley face, i like that =P


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome from Los Angeles, you'll love this site and will feel pretty comfy soon b/c everyone here is so warm and very helpful. Yona


----------



## flinto72 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome. Everyone needs friends but this is the place to meet the best. I too am new to KP and still trying to get to know new friends. I feel very much connected to this group of fabulous people from all over the world. Let us know what you are making and if you are new to the craft or been at it for many years or whatever. I'm sure you will get many responses and many new friends too.


----------



## Judith Murray (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Lady Di. I was just looking at your lovely miniture garden. It is really beautiful!


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

had to laugh at your saying, keep your pecker up. are you from the UK by any chance? They used to say that all the time in Scotlane., Regards, Jeanette


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Aloha from Hawaii...we knitters, and especially on this forum, are friendly bunch...just jump right in and join us.


----------



## christineannj (May 27, 2011)

Yes I am from the UK, Southampton uk
Christine xx


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought so. When I first came over to the US and said that people didn't know or understand what I meant. They had nasty minds. Lol Jeanette


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Lonesome,

Sometimes it's a bit challenging to break into a new group. I feel that way when I'm posting at the Tea Party, it seems like my posts go 'nowhere,' except for Dave, the host, who always responds. 

I have found that the more you post (expose your name), the better, lol. People need to repeatedly see your name to get familiar with you. Don't be shy, just write, and soon you'll have tons of friends :thumbup: 

Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

hi there.....i am also a newbie and have never posted anything yet. just recently re learned to knit and am having the time of my life. love doing hats children sweaters and socks. originally I am from Canton Ohio but now live in Round Lake Illinois. My email is [email protected] maybe we can talk sometime. tricia


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

debdawg said:


> Hi, everyone I've only been on here a few times and posted some but I still feel like a newbie and nervous. I would love to be able to make some friends on here and feel more comfortable with everyone. Would anyone like to help me? Thank you and God bless you


Welcome and everyone I have met here at KP is friendly and helpful. I would love to help you feel comfortable. If I can offer any help to you just let me know.
Katsch, Kathy


----------



## joanie09 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome from Pennsylvania - No need to feel alone, everyone is so friendly and welcoming here....I'm new too and when I introduced myself i felt completely enveloped in friendliness. You will too


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome from Las Vegas, NV!!!
It's hot here, but come on in and sit awhile, and we'll knit
and have a nice talk...


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome. I too just joined and love this site. If you get lonely and want someone to talk to just PM me anytime.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi Deb it is a friendly group we have and we can talk about lots of stuff just feel free to jump on when you like. We are from all over the place, I am from Gold Coast Qld Australia and there is always someone here because of the time difference. Anyway what projects are you working on at the moment ???


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

love that baby kitty!


----------



## applebart (Jul 30, 2011)

One thing I love is going to our public library for the monthly knitting group. Another nearby library knitting group meets twice a month. It's lovely and we usually have people of all ages and skill levels - all friendly. Try it, or if your library doesn't have a group, offer to start one! Ciao.

Pat


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

welcome, Deb, I also am pretty new, but feel like I have a million friends! get on anytime, and also, you can PM anyone if you like!


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi I'm new too as of today... Have been monitoring the Forum since January but didn't jump in here till today... Luv the site! I'm sure we will both make many new friends... Pat/Sam


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome from Nebraska--Glad you joined and you will always get willing help and share great comraderie--


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi debdawg:

I am very new here but I read for a few weeks before I introduced myself.
Everyone here seems so nice and genuine. We are all here because we all have something in common already.
Do you knit or crochet? Making anything special right now?

I am spending too much time on here and not getting anything done -


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi debdwag, welcome. I too have only been here for a few months and often still feel like a newbie. I am at knitting, self taught and have learned so much from the ladies and gents here. Everyone is so helpful and usually my ?s are answered before I even ask them. I find the fourms refreshing and fun. I am working on a simple handle cover for my cast iron pans just a simple garter stitch. Life isn't so lonely with the friends you will find here.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Gloria, I lived in Omaha 1947 to 1952. Three of my children were born there,


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ciyona,
You are so pretty and look just like a good friend of mine. I do a double take every time I see your picture.
mags7


----------



## ahrice (Jul 29, 2011)

debdawg said:


> Hi, everyone I've only been on here a few times and posted some but I still feel like a newbie and nervous. I would love to be able to make some friends on here and feel more comfortable with everyone. Would anyone like to help me? Thank you and God bless you


Hi Deb from Nashville, TN! I'm new to the forum and knitting also. I think this is going to be a great group where you can ask anything and make lots of new friends. Email me anytime.
Allie in TN


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I get that a lot everywhere I go. So many have asked don't I know you from somewhere. Well you know they say everyone has a twin. But I can assure you any twins aren't related. I have five brothers and a younger sister. I have only lived in a few other states as an adult and my family all grew up in Florida. But it is really okay I am use to people saying that. Actually I find it flattering. Once I met a lady that I had never seen before except in a dream. I moved to Ga and when we rented an apartment I could have sworn I knew the apartment manager from some where. It wasn't until two weeks later that I saw a sign and realized that I had seen her in a dream not more than a month earlier. I told my husband that it was a case of dejavue. It was really strange but true. It was like she and I really knew each other and we had never met. Oh thanks for the compliment.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

debdawg said:


> Hi, everyone I've only been on here a few times and posted some but I still feel like a newbie and nervous. I would love to be able to make some friends on here and feel more comfortable with everyone. Would anyone like to help me? Thank you and God bless you


Hi! Glad you are here. I like to make new friends, too. PM me if you'd like. This forum is a friendly place. When I joined so many people welcomed me, I was amazed. It's nice to meet you. Bless you too!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Welcome from Australia, Jump right in.


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from Arkansas. We are so glad to have you join you will not be sorry. Tell us anything ask for help show off your projects - you will have more help, encouragment than you can handle!!lol


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello from uk. Don't be lonely talk to us we are all waiting to be friends. :thumbup:


----------



## rojas1152 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome Debdawg: I have been a member for awhile but have been off so long I forgot I had joined. You don't say where you R from in the world. Do U knit, crochet or both. So many wonderful people to friend. Just jump in! I myself want to think I can make Anything! Big problem. Best Wishes to you. Let the Fun Begin!!!!!


----------



## mamaw (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Debdawg!
My name is Evelyn(Mamaw) I am relativerly new here also. There is no judgement, condemnation or condescention on KP!!! i love it and you will too. I am from the Pocono Mountains in PA and spend a great deal of time knitting, crocheting, quilting and any other stitchery my aging hands will tolerate. so glad you joined us!! Message me anytime!


----------



## OMARSHOUSE (Aug 1, 2011)

hello, 
I am from north of cincy.....welcome!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome from St Albans uk. You will abs love it here.Trouble is i'ts so addictive, I have been on line since 5pm and it;s nowalmost 9-30. Cheers Gee.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

thats why they tell us not to use all capitals because IT SOUNDS LIKE WE ARE SHOUTING! LOL


----------

